# I need a little help.



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I am tethered to my oxygen concentrator at home, and am looking for a portable oxygen concentrator to allow me to leave the house, and also as a back-up. Prices for new ones in Mexico are outrageous, so I am hoping that someone may have a lead on one that is no longer needed.
Please send me a PM 
Many thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Wrote to a friend in Joco that had one from when our friend died. We'll see !!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, Sparks. I anxiously await your results. Unfortunately it is the widows and orphans who are most likely to have a used one.


----------

